# How many shrimp in a 50 gallon?



## Vasudeva (Oct 29, 2009)

This may seem like a silly question but how many shrimp should I have in my aquarium? I have a heavily planted tank with 20 neon tetras and a few brislte nose pleco's. I know I can have a lot, but how many could I afford to have comfortably? (so that my tank would not looked cramped and my fish would not be cramped


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Shrimp really have no effect of the bio load. With cherries they seem to achieve critical mass and they slow production once food/room becomes a premium.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Depending on food sources and natural filtration I'd say the amount of shrimp you could have would be endless.

In my 10 gallon breeders I'll have around 200 shrimp in each one, depending on when I take the shrimplets out.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

+1 on both the above. I have about 100 in a 3-gallon pico (I started with half-dozen and they went into a bredding frenzy). Once food and space gets tight for them, they control themselves (I guess).


----------



## sampster5000 (Jul 24, 2010)

100 shrimp in a 3 gallon?! Wow! I didnt know that was even possible. What kind of shrimp do you have? I was looking to get 12 cherry shrimp for my 20 gallon but not hundreds over time.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

imagine 2500 shrimp in a 5 gallon. I've seen that before. they are the bullet proof hawaiin volcano shrimp though. with cherries, I've had about 150 in a 2 gallon before.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Wow tex. :^)

I'm about to expand my colony to a 33 gallon tank. Hopefully they like their new home!


----------



## orisuechris (Aug 14, 2010)

I agree with big stick, shrimp don't have much impact on bio-load so overstocking isn't really a concern. I think it would help to know what kind of shrimp you thinking of getting though.


----------

